
What happens when you wring out a washcloth in space? - ColinWright
http://boingboing.net/2013/04/18/what-happens-when-you-wring-ou.html
======
ColinWright
OK, I knew intellectually exactly what would happen. Seeing it for real is one
of the best things Ive ever seen.

